# Stressed out guppys



## longtail4711 (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi folks, I'm having an awful time with guppies. I really love having them, but they keep dying of stress and I can't figure out WHY. 

I just bought 6 new guppy males 3 days ago and have placed them in a 5 gallon quarantine tank (they will be moved to a 20 gal). I did a very slow acclimation for them to the new water. I've tested the water. It's perfect. Except for it being very soft water, the PH and KH are just fine, and there is no ammonia problems or nitrites or nitrates (since it's all new water). The water was dechlorinated and treated, and I put a bit of aquarium salt in. 

I've got one guppy male that is clearly dying of stress right now and I don't how to help him. The rest are all acting fine. But this keeps happening with my guppies...I had to buy more because I lost all but one out of the batch of 5 that was in the 20 gall. He's still perfectly healthy and strong. The rest all died of stress too and I don't know why! 

How do I save this poor fish dying of stress right now? What can I do to help the others?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

What makes you so sure its stress?

Something in the store bought fish is going around for the past two months. I lost over 300 guppies to it in less then 5 weeks. 

You need to get the dying one out or stressed ones out, also cut the light off this will aid in the destressing as well as some API aquarium salt or some stress zyme.

It takes a long time for a fish to die of stress, they will hide first and if that doesnt help themselves they usually will die.


----------



## longtail4711 (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks for your reply, I really appreciate it! 

That's pretty much exactly what's been happening to the guppies. They seem just fine for a while, then they start to hide, then they keel over.  

There is no light on the quarantine tank. The only light is the general light in the room. Maybe I should throw a blanket over it? 

I have an extra 1 gallon tank...is that going to be allright as a sick tank for the ailing guppy? I have both API Stress Coat and API aquarium salt at my disposal.


----------



## ~Mystic~ (Jun 2, 2010)

Salt may be the problem. In the wild guppies might like a little salt but farm breed guppies are more than likely breed in straight fresh water depending on the breeder. It could be the salt stressing them because they are not use to it.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

API salt does not stress them out. marine salt will but not aquarium salt. Livebearers do a little better with some salt in the tank. API is an electrolite type of salt, it truly does aid the fish in healing and stress.


----------



## ~Mystic~ (Jun 2, 2010)

WhiteDevil said:


> API salt does not stress them out. marine salt will but not aquarium salt. Livebearers do a little better with some salt in the tank. API is an electrolite type of salt, it truly does aid the fish in healing and stress.


Thanks for the correction. 

Question is sea salt, like you would buy for cooking, (No not regular table salt) and API salt the same thing. Just curious


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

NO, the closest thing to table salt I use is epsom salt(which isnt really salt at all).

The API stuff is pretty decent and it helps to disolve in tank water first then pour in. I use a worm feeder cup to administer my salt in the sump. 

Ive heard table salt can be used for some things but I left that well alone.

No API and Kosher salt are not the same things.
This article says alot

Salt in the Freshwater Aquarium

Id read the whole thing but the section you are looking for is the last paragraph before the closing statement. something about anti caking agents and cyanide in the peoples salt.

yes, cyanide.


----------



## longtail4711 (Jun 8, 2010)

Well, I tried to remove the guppy and give him a rest, but he was dead when I got up this morning. 

White Devil, what happened to your new guppies that died? Did they show any signs/symptoms?


----------

